# In North Korea, They Dream of...



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2013)

...joining the modern world?

...transitioning to a less-despotic form of government?

...having enough food to feed their people without resorting to international extortion?

Nope.



> North Korea dreams of nuking New York City to the tune of "We Are the World." That's the gist of the latest propaganda video from the Hermit Kingdom, which uses cutting-edge 1980s video editing to portray the dreams of one citizen comrade, fantasizing about the Big Apple leveled by a Communist missile attack. The choice of music is odd by anyone's standards, but if one were being nuked, there are probably worse songs to accompany it than a Michael Jackson ballad raising money for Africa. The video, uploaded by the Uriminzokkiri propaganda agency, is hilarious, proving that North Korea continues to toe that thin line between "evil nuclear rogue state" and "Borat country."


 

http://now.msn.com/north-korea-rele...eaturing-nuclear-destruction-of-new-york-city


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 5, 2013)

I love that they used "Borat country" to describe them.  lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2013)

I liked the "cutting edge 1980s video editing."   That video was the North Korean propaganda equivalent of an Iranian-made jet fighter.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice...







Sir.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow that video sucked.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah "cross-thread."  Took me a minute to get that one.


----------



## alibi (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm beginning to believe that the government of North Korea is really a group of Dadist performance artists, which will be revealed at a UN summit sometime or another with Ashton Kutcher being hired to shout "You've been PUNK'D" over and over again live on CNN.


----------

